# RP Neuanfang bei der Alianz



## nöknök1 (26. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag, ich habe in den letzten Jahren meiner WoW Spielzeit immer wieder RP gemacht, wobei das leider nur auf Hordeseite. Da ich nun im Sommer wieder anfange habe ich mir überlegt diesmal bei der Alianz zu rp'n. Hierzu habe ich aber einige Frage und zwar

1. Auf welchem Server gibt es am meisten, bzw. das beste, da ich z.b. auf die Aldor die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass es zwar sehr viel RP gibt, davon aber sicher die Hälfte einfach nur grottig spielt, Rollenspiel. Vielleicht dazu einige Spots wo man als Anfänger vorbei schauen sollte.

2. Gibt es für eine Dranei Schamanin einige Faustregeln, Charaktereigenschaften oder ähnliches die ein Muss oder No Go sind?


----------

